# Is there any way I will be able to tell if my 8 week new pup will look like the dad?



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

I just picked up a Rare pure black german shephard long haird puppy. The thing is i did NOT like the look of the mom. The father on the other hand. Stunning. That is the reason the woman bred them as people kept stopping her on the street about the male. As you can see in the pic hes a hottie. 
Sooo. I went and saw the puppies and the male was taken. I was a little upset but we decided on this pup. I didnt like the nose to much as it was more pointy and the father had more of a bear square face that I liked. She did seem to hav the most pleasant attitude so we decided to take her. 

So now I have concerns. Again. Did NOT like the look of the mother. She seemed more shaggy. I dont want a dog that looks like a fuzzy lab. I want a long haired dog. Any breeders who have experience in this would be most helpful.


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

The way it sounds you like the look of the male (squarer/stout snout) more than the females (narrow/pointy snout) face. I would imagine though that when you become more familiar with the dog the looks will be less important. That said, I understand if you have certain expectations for your dog. It really depends on the parents and which genes are the more dominant out of the two, buthere are limitations though how a female will look versus a male. If the looks are that important you may consider reserving a male from the next sire's litter.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a female is going to look like a female and a male is going to look like
a male. if you wanted your pup to look more like the father you
should have picked a male. i think you're going to get the look
you want because the "rare pure black german shepard" always
looks like the father compared to the black "German Shepherd".


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> a female is going to look like a female and a male is going to look like
> a male. if you wanted your pup to look more like the father you
> should have picked a male. i think you're going to get the look
> you want because the "rare pure black german shepard" always
> looks like the father compared to the black "German Shepherd".


:rofl::headbang:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Females don't necessarily always look like their mothers but they will look different from a male. The dam might have needed some grooming when you saw her. Long stocks can get pretty ragged looking if you don't brush them on a regular basis. 

doggiedad, you're baaaaad. :rofl:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I am sure that you will love your pup regardless, and maybe the mothers fur didn't look as nice because she has just had puppies.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If that's them in the picture, I think they both look beautiful

Like the others said, a female 'should' look like a female and a male "should" look like a male.

Males sometimes do have blockier / broader looking noses/heads.

But then again, there are some girly looking males and male looking females.

At this point, she'll be what she'll be and you'll find out when she matures. 

Just to add pure black long haired gsd's are *not *"rare"


----------



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok without looking at any of my other posts or my puppies name can you tell by the shape of the face wether my dog is male or female?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

Jmcdermit said:


> Ok without looking at any of my other posts or my puppies name can you tell by the shape of the face wether my dog is male or female?


I did see one of your other posts, commented on it too, so I know the answer.

However, as I have not been around the breed forever, I find it harder to guess the gender of puppies because they haven't quite developed the secondary sex characteristics yet. 

I find that Piper looks very female, but everyone seems to default to "aww, he's so cute" so who knows. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

I do care what my dog looks like. Most people I know do so asking this is pretty norm. I dont want a small dog. 

In Canada its rare to have a two black shepherd PURE black no hint of white or brown. Neither of the parents have any of that so its all good. People from all over BC came down to get them. I was lucky to get one as this she was not breeding them anymore. They were gone within the week. She did send me pics of a couple of the past females and there ears were huge!


----------

